# 'His World' Progress Journal - Society Joe



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

*AFTER: *
This was taken 4months after the first photo, I think you will see a big difference. 










My hope with this journal is to get the message across that it doesn't matter how young you are, you can always offer advice to the older generations.; I acomplished enough trust in 7months to ride a horse backwards, that I couldn't even ride forwards, and that makes me so proud of all that he has acheived. [:​


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

*UPDATE;*

Since Joe has been on 'Cool Max' I have noticed a BIG difference in his attitude, and he is just alot calmer and not as uptight about learning new things..

He has not been bucking or causing a scene, he's been taking it as it comes, and I wish I had the old him back. LOL

Mum captured a nice moment between us, and I thought I would share it with you. 
----------











'The falling hooves are my heartbeat and free my soul to fly'


----------

